
IBM buys Redhat - RobAley
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/10/ibm-buys-red-hat-with-eye-on-cloud-dominance/
======
gurpreet-
Related discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18321884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18321884)

